# Bill which effectively kills Colorado's Rivers?!



## wabisabimike (Apr 28, 2010)

American Rivers | ?River Killer? Bill Passes the House


----------



## foreverhard (Apr 14, 2009)

Fuck.
Fuck.
Fuck!
This fucking world just keeps getting shittier and shittier. Kayaking used to make me happy (and that happiness used to percolate to everyone around me), but now most of the time I just get reminded of what it used to be like when the rivers and creeks around here were comprised of water instead of void space. It seems like no matter how many meetings and public input sessions you go to, "they" find a way to steal all the usable water from the drainages anyways. It's so hard to get excited about snowfall when you know it will never end up melting into the rivers and creeks.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/thursdays-h2o-political-showdown-50871.html


----------



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

I havent really any coffee yet, but just to throw this out there...

A lot of the local tribes on the west slope have treatied water rights for the sake of salmon. More and more the remediation of the salmon habitats as well as unregulating flow for passage is happening. I'm curious if the treaty extends to the east slope and if tribes over there have any influence or are concerned with this....


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

I just checked, Polis doesn't even have this bill identified on his web site as one of his sponsored bills.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Look your congressman's number up here, put it in your speed dial and remember Democracy is not a spectator sport.

-AH


----------

